

Dealing with An IT Bully - edw519
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/career/print.php/3740601

======
bootload
This is a problem where _"Homo Logicus"_ runs the company, act like "jocks"
and run amok. Alan Cooper describes the psychology of programmers in his book
_"Inmates are running the asylum"_ , CH-7 ~
<http://www.lavoisier.fr/notice/gbFTOKRX3J23YLXO.html>

------
aj
This is utter crap! How does he deal with the bully? Leaves the company..

